# Jammed belt on Ford 930-A mower



## bridportbob (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi: I have a 60" Ford Series-A rear mounted rotary mower. I managed to break the belt and get it hopelessly stuck between the center spindle and the "gear stand". I broke the belt again when I tried to use a crow bar. Am I stuck with disassembling the entire mechanism? Thanks, Bob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not really familiar with the implement, and it's kind of a "by feel" in my opinion, but if in doubt, I'd take things apart enough to free it up, otherwise, when things get to where you're using a pry bar, then damage is likely to happen. I'd try perhaps something like a small cutting tool or a drill to maybe cut or remove parts of the belt out of the mechanism. I've had amazing luck with a drill with a long speed bore bit before.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Common occurrence on that series of mower. Here is a parts diagram, it will aid in lifting the gearbox to be able to cut out the old belts: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr67058ar126672

Once you have room to access the tangled belts, a sawsall is the best solution to cutting out the rats nest.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If the belts are jumping off, replace the idler tensioner spring. Check also all of your idler and spindle bearings. I have a Rhino finish mower that would jump belts, and they would invariably be damaged getting between pulleys. I put a new tensioner spring on it, and made a new anchor to add over an inch of spring stretch. Solved that problem...haven't had a belt jump off in the past three years.


----------



## Jeff kory (8 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> If the belts are jumping off, replace the idler tensioner spring. Check also all of your idler and spindle bearings. I have a Rhino finish mower that would jump belts, and they would invariably be damaged getting between pulleys. I put a new tensioner spring on it, and made a new anchor to add over an inch of spring stretch. Solved that problem...haven't had a belt jump off in the past three years.


The ford 930 a don't have a tensioner spring= you move the gearbox for the proper tension.


----------

